# Tren Cycle



## Salt_life57 (Dec 14, 2015)

Running 75mg EOD Tren ace, 100mg Test Prop, and 40mg anavar a day. One of tren vials was not sealed roght and when i pushed air into the vial the top popped off and my goodies went everywhere. Couldnt believe that bullshit! Never happened before. gear is legit just awful customer service so i will not be ordering from them again. I need a new source for sure.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Dec 14, 2015)

Wish I had a Tren Cycle.
I'm stuck riding a 1939 Harley EL.


----------



## Salt_life57 (Dec 14, 2015)

Hahaha hell yeah man! I am like 150lbs and do crossfit on the reg. i hear it works and stuff


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 14, 2015)

What source?


----------



## drealdeal (Dec 14, 2015)

Salt_life57 said:


> Running 75mg EOD Tren ace, 100mg Test Prop, and 40mg anavar a day. One of tren vials was not sealed roght and when i pushed air into the vial the top popped off and my goodies went everywhere. Couldnt believe that bullshit! Never happened before. gear is legit just awful customer service so i will not be ordering from them again. I need a new source for sure.


I would imagine any source that was even half decent would provide a reship if it was manufacturing error. Have you contacted a rep?

HAMMER-ANABOLICS@countermail.com


----------



## Salt_life57 (Dec 14, 2015)

Yeah they said that was impossible and treated me as if i was trying to pull a fast one on them so i refuse to argue with someone who doesn't believe me. I would appreciate a new source but know that advertising it is against the forum rules and will attract spam sources.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 14, 2015)

Salt_life57 said:


> Yeah they said that was impossible and treated me as if i was trying to pull a fast one on them so i refuse to argue with someone who doesn't believe me. I would appreciate a new source but know that advertising it is against the forum rules and will attract spam sources.



This makes no sense at all.  If your source is on this board then PM their rep and let them know what happened.  If this does not work then take it up with a moderator.  The forum has multiple sources just go to the subforums.....But for the record I have never heard of a Rep treating a customer of theirs like that.  I am a rep on another board and can assure you the default reaction is to replace the gear.


----------



## drealdeal (Dec 14, 2015)

Salt_life57 said:


> Yeah they said that was impossible and treated me as if i was trying to pull a fast one on them so i refuse to argue with someone who doesn't believe me. I would appreciate a new source but know that advertising it is against the forum rules and will attract spam sources.


I tried to pm u

HAMMER-ANABOLICS@countermail.com


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 14, 2015)

drealdeal said:


> I tried to pm u
> 
> HAMMER-ANABOLICS@countermail.com



I think something is up with that.....


----------



## drealdeal (Dec 14, 2015)

johnsonl3872 said:


> I think something is up with that.....


Ya idk I tried 

HAMMER-ANABOLICS@countermail.com


----------



## Salt_life57 (Dec 15, 2015)

I tried emailing you but didnt go through i guess?


----------



## JR. (Feb 18, 2016)

Hmm? 

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## werewolf (Mar 7, 2016)

Sh@t happens.
I love running testover & tren, 50% / 50%, no orals.


----------

